# Some Brazen Orange Photos



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

dare I say this is the best color of any GTO. I love it






































Very nice color combination.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

dealernut said:


> dare I say this is the best color of any GTO. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the 2 reds and the gray.

And somebody needs to be ashamed of themselves, allowing that interior to get so dirty. :willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

VERY nice color! A lot nicer than I had imagined.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah I love this color. I may have to trade in my Gray.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I really like that new brazen orange color, ..& in fact have tossed around the thought of trading in my 05' phantom black goat for that color on a 06' model!

I have held off because I also like the thought of that new 07' which shows a completely different looking GTO which I like too.

Has anybody checked out the new 06' Dodge Charger/ Daytona? They have an "orange metallic" with a flat black hood w/ Hemi letters on each sides of the hood, ..& a black spoiler w/black accent stripes over the rear wheel wells?

The interior looks nice as well, ..but I believe it comes ONLY with the small 5.7 Hemi at the moment.
I believe its test results are showing low 14's in the quarter, & mid to high 5's from 0-60.

Perhaps if about 300-400 pounds were shaved off the Charger/Daytona....it would have better performance numbers!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

The Charger is also offered in a 6.1 Hemi 425hp. It's the SRT8. But it also weighs about 400 more lbs. than the GTO. I think the GTO can take it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

and the charger SRT-8 costs 10k more!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice.

I like that color.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I didn't say I would buy one. I was just putting that out there. Didn't a magazine bash the GTO compared to the Mustang for the cost difference. Then another magazine still bashes the GTO over the Charger. Where the hell do they get these writers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

you also have to understand their customer base is people who are NOT gearheads, dont know a crankshaft from a camshaft, cant tell the difference between motor oil and transmission fluid. They used to bash the f-bodies and you see how popular those became. If your a middle aged man and want to take the wife and kids out, you want room with a little power. Hence why they are biased towards the Charger. If your a gearhead, start reading gearhead magazines. They have a whole different side of the story to tell.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

University of Texas Burnt Orange! arty:


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Dangit!! Blocked by smartfilter! I'll have to wait till I get home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

the filter isnt that smart then.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

That's hot, I really like those 18s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

problem with 18's is you get a narrower tire. The GTO needs as wide as you can get!


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> the filter isnt that smart then.


I know huh?! The kick in the pants is I have the rights to change the filter on the proxy server but Its not my network so they might get a little upset at me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

want me to email em to ya?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Nice.
> 
> I like that color.


put u'r oem bumper back on u'r car and the monaro one on the orange 1 grioucho  the first monaro/gto in the us lol


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> problem with 18's is you get a narrower tire. The GTO needs as wide as you can get!


Yeah, you get 235s. That is what came stock on my stang.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

whereas with the 17's, you get a 245. not much, but its something.

By the way, on your auto, when doing about 40 and you stab the gas, does it hesitate or just go on command? The one I test drove had a NASTY hesitation before downshifting.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> want me to email em to ya?



Yeah! I'll pm you my email address.

Thanks


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> whereas with the 17's, you get a 245. not much, but its something.
> 
> By the way, on your auto, when doing about 40 and you stab the gas, does it hesitate or just go on command? The one I test drove had a NASTY hesitation before downshifting.



On the stock tune it hesitated really badly. With the gears and the tune it has very little hesitation. 40 is the worse roll for an auto stang. It is the bottom of second gear which is the weakest roll in a auto stang. The 235s that come on the GTO are better tires though than the 245s that come on the 17s. The 17s get an all season tire whereas the 18s get a performance.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey could you throw up a picture of the instrument cluster for me if I asked really nicely? I'm trying to see if they fixed the issues that the pilot brazen cars had


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

757GT said:


> On the stock tune it hesitated really badly. With the gears and the tune it has very little hesitation. 40 is the worse roll for an auto stang. It is the bottom of second gear which is the weakest roll in a auto stang. The 235s that come on the GTO are better tires though than the 245s that come on the 17s. The 17s get an all season tire whereas the 18s get a performance.


that hesitation is what made me go check out the gto. if it wasnt for that, *gasp* I may have bought one.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> that hesitation is what made me go check out the gto. if it wasnt for that, *gasp* I may have bought one.



With a tune it gets rid of most of the hesitation. I am getting a aftermarket tb and I have heard that gets rid of all hesitation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

im telling you, it was BAD. I stabbed the gas, waited........waited.....tach was showing the engine was ready but the trans was still stuck in 3rd, so when it finally decided what gear, a good 8-10 seconds had passed. So I took it back, salesman all smiles said "so ya wanna take it home?" and I said "not unless home is a garbage can!" and left. That particular car was the biggest PIG I had ever driven.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Road and Track_ recently picked the GTO over the Charger, for all the right reasons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I have that sheet scanned in too!


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

The 05 GT autos are finnicky. I ran 13.9 stock in mine. But I have seen stock autos run from 13.6 to 14.8.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

its weird that it makes the power, but cant utilize it for some reason.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

First year of drive by wire for ford and their autos always seem to have dead spots. The '05 are alot better than previous autos.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Hey could you throw up a picture of the instrument cluster for me if I asked really nicely? I'm trying to see if they fixed the issues that the pilot brazen cars had



yeah I will when one of my salesmen bring the camera back. What do you need to know? I might just be able to tell you.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

757GT said:


> First year of drive by wire for ford and their autos always seem to have dead spots. The '05 are alot better than previous autos.




I do agree with that. the newer ones are quicker response wise.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

i we hadnt of gotten the GTO when it first came out... wow...yes that would be the color to with!!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

dealernut said:


> yeah I will when one of my salesmen bring the camera back. What do you need to know? I might just be able to tell you.


well the pilot gauge overlays had a real nasty overlay problem just wanted to see if it was resolved thats all


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> i we hadnt of gotten the GTO when it first came out... wow...yes that would be the color to with!!


sounds like there are 5 people typing over there.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Man, that is sweet.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> well the pilot gauge overlays had a real nasty overlay problem just wanted to see if it was resolved thats all


I just got one on the truck and the gauge overlay is perfect.....


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW that is gorgeous! Anyone have 35k I can borrow?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

nope. lol


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

That color is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah it is. It is beautiful. I am so tempted to buy this sum bitch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

as someone said today "MAN UP" and get it. lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> as someone said today "MAN UP" and get it. lol



See the thing about it is that if I get this then I will not be able to get my wife's 07 Denali in jan/feb. She has been nagging me for almost a year for a new car and I am trying to suprise her with it. 

So my delima is a little more complicated. That and I rode in a new Z06 and HHHHHOOOOLLLLLLYYYYYSSSSSSHHHHHHIIIIITTTTT that is the god of american muscle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

details......now!!!!

easy to drive, a beast, burns tires off in 5th at 60, DETAILS !!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> The Charger is also offered in a 6.1 Hemi 425hp. It's the SRT8. But it also weighs about 400 more lbs. than the GTO. I think the GTO can take it.


i would not back down from that. i ll take the test. :cheers


----------

